# American flyer transformer use



## hcopter51 (Aug 29, 2018)

Hi all does anyone phase these to get more power and if so, how? Or do you simply use one for accessories and one for track power? Seems like I have too many accessories and not enough train power! Thanks, John


----------



## dooper (Nov 9, 2015)

I know how to wire a house, but am not an expert on model train power. I phase my transformers as I have switches moving a train from one circuit to another. And, I always use a separate transformer for accessories.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

In general all the transformers powering track and trackside accessories must be in phase. Power supplies for things like building lighting and street lights do not need to be and could be DC if desired. I use dedicated transformers for track power. All accessories like turnouts, billboard whistles, talking stations, semaphores, uncouplers are powered separately. I used 19B's for track power (one to a loop) but that was just because I liked the meters and the heft, the 15A capability was overkill. A 15B will power any single Gilbert train since when in proper repair it will put out 6A. I never used Gilbert dual control transformers because if they are heavily loaded one train can affect the speed of the other train. Many modelers use and like the dual control transformers so that is more my personal preference. I also liked to be able to put the transformers far enough apart so two or three people could run trains without bumping into each other. The dual control transformers work better for a single operator.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

I use a 30b for 2 loops, and a ZW for 2 loops. I have several 8b's for lights and switches, and a 1033 for whistling billboards, (I think),lol..can't remember what I hooked them up to!!






This is a old picture, some things have changed...


----------



## hcopter51 (Aug 29, 2018)

Thanks dooper, amflyer and flyernut, I am using one 30 B and it seems ok after I added jumper wires from the trans to the far end of the layout....I will have to dedicate each side of the trans to the loops and add another trans for accessories....Thanks for letting me know what you guys do, John :smilie_daumenpos:


----------

